# What exhaust?!?



## 04Black Goat (Dec 5, 2009)

I have a 04 gto and I was thinking on going with pacesetter headers to catless mids to the factory mufflers untill I buy other cat back echaust. Any sugestions or ideas if this is good to do or how it's going to sound.. Which I have an idea it's going to sound loud..


----------

